# wireless intel 3945

## mjackson

When I tried to emerge the ipw3945 I got

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:	 is not set when it should be.

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:	 is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP:	 is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2-r1.ebuild, line  42:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

I now presume I needed to recompile the kernel.  Exactly what options should I set?  If I recompile any other things I need to do afterward other than just copy the bzimage to kernel #what ever it is.  Is the original .config still hanging around, that is can I run menuconfig and just load the .config and apply the new changes?    Some of these look obvious but I rather just do this a few times than many.  Thanks

 *

----------

## Shining Arcanine

You don't need to install any packages for that hardware. You just need to compile support for CONFIG_IWL3945 either into your kernel or as a module.

----------

## d2_racing

The only package that you need to install is the firmware : iwl3945-ucode.

You can use my french guide and use google translator : http://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Configuration_pilote_iwl3945

----------

## mjackson

Okay I went back and recompiled the kernel making sure I had what I think I needed and yes for sure this time the intel pro 3945 is selected but alsa no joy yet.  

The reason I was trying to emerge the 3945 packages is that this is the dmesg tail

[    5.744503] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    5.744818] EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

[    5.744820] EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    5.769128] Adding 4650780k swap on /dev/sda23.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4650780k 

[    8.413212] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.413978] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.413980] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[    8.422201] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.422956] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.422958] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[    8.463041] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.463810] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.463813] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[    8.566318] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.567112] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    8.567114] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[    9.398659] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    9.399551] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[    9.399554] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[   10.492312]   alloc irq_desc for 43 on node -1

[   10.492315]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[   10.492345] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.521306] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   13.557835] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[   13.557839] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[   13.558258] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   14.944879] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   14.945627] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   14.945630] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[   23.809640] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

now eth0 works fine but nowhere can I find any wlan0e help. and I thought if I could get these happy messages out of dmesg I might have some luck. Thanks for th

----------

## mjackson

d2racing thanks I currently trying to understand your page progress is slow but that is fine, I could almost understand without knowing just looking at the english sections but I going to make sure I understand first.  Thanks

----------

## Gusar

Saying "yes" to iwl3945 is your problem. Compile it as module instead. Or you compile the firmware into the kernel, but iwl3945 as module is simpler.

----------

## mjackson

Thanks I never ever thought of needing cryto until I saw your guide.  I have it connecting wireless now but it seems slow but I can look at that some other time.  I tried using google to translate but the page I had apparently wanted flash. That and cups is what I got to get next.  I am just curious the command emerge translated look like this

emerges - front iwl3945-ucode

What was the front word supposed to be, I guessing some switches like -pv or something.

Thanks to all who helped by the way.  If I ever get back up in Canada I would be happy to buy you your favorite drink what ever that would be.y

Just to give you guys some info on what I am doing I am installing different linux and using them.  I have current installed and working on this X86_64 core2 laptop Pc-linux,Suse,Fedora,Slackware(I lack wireless here) and now almost Gentoo (still gotta get flash and cups working).  I have used ext3 partitions(boot and root) on all with common partitions sym linked for documents, music, and other data.  I believe I have learned more this way than I have in a long time just using Fedora..  I was stuck for many years using Fedora's/Adobe flash problem and a operation on my foot caused me to try this. Thanks again to both of you guys

PS I did just go down your list till wlan0 was showing in the bootup and then let wicd take over.

----------

## mjackson

I got my answer apparently babel  translated -av as front.  Thanks again

----------

